# Arboreal Vipers bites



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

for some reason Ive got it in my head that most arboreal vipers bites are less serious then most non arboreal vipers

i dont know why im thinking this as i cant find any reading material that suggests this

does anyone have any papers on viper bites or arboreal viper bites.

id like to read up on this so if anyone has any info or heard stories of bites

please share.

Im a fan of eyelash and waglers - but probably wont ever keep any DWA in my lifetime


----------



## acemastr (Nov 16, 2007)

i believe you are correct, don't quote me but because an aboreal has to grab and hold on to the prey they have to kill it much quicker. hence stronger venom


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i suggest going onto venomdoc.com. that is full of info, and has alot of leading articles by Dr. Brian Fry who is a leading toxicologist. Ipersonally do know of a bite from a scheg that caused the person to go into a life-threatening condition. definitely not to be taken lightly


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

ive also got it my head that they are less venomous because they are so stunning and would twist any information to justify keeping one, or two or...
but on a serous note id rarther get it on the foot than in the head.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

htd100 said:


> ive also got it my head that they are less venomous because they are so stunning and would twist any information to justify keeping one, or two or...
> but on a serous note id rarther get it on the foot than in the head.


why? heads got a hard skull which makes proper envenomation more difficult, foot is nice and soft so easy to envenomate. at the end of the day if the snakes got the venom instead of choosing where to get bitten you just dont get bitten in the first place


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Purple Mangroves, Habu etc. are not snakes I would rate as a less serious bite. They are arboreals.


----------

